# Retro Build



## nykplumb (Aug 6, 2007)

Anyone doing any of these? I'm thinking about purchasing the first computer I ever owned again and putting all modern components on it the big concern for my would be mounting of the MOBO I think I could fabricate something and get it going, other that that cooling might be tough but I'm sure I can get something going anyhow I'm looking at going with the IBM PC Portable Model 5155 just like we had back in 1984 and used up until about 1990, I can fondly remember Dig Dug on the little screen. I am finding them on Ebay but if anyone has an old one to get rid I'm the place. 

So off the top of your head is there anything that I should know going into this project? I just finished my last build and have a ton of parts left over from the old box I intend to use, not sure the board but it's a P4 HT 3.0 ghz with AGP video card and ATA drives, small 500w PSU, I expect that I'll guy out the screen that comes in the Portable PC and put in a small screen for automotive use and run it through the S- Video Connection as a secondary monitor. 

Ok enough with my wild ideas you guys know better than I is it worth it has anyone tried it?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

What I would do simply is take a very old looking case and put modern components into it. You will likely run into compatibility issues even with a socket 478 board and will be limited with upgrades.

Then, if you want to make it look older, take an old CRT and use that for your monitor.

Remember, its the case that makes the computer look old to the average eye, not the components. :wink:


----------

